# Bilevels



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey Guys...Anbody have pictures of a bilevel remodel in which you removed both kitchen walls(creating a big kitchen, dr,lr.) Obvously header must be installed but I am looking for pictures of what it would look like after completion. BTW I did search the web with negative results.

Thanks in Advance...


----------



## SclafaniBuilder (Feb 18, 2011)

I did this at my parents house. Scissor trussed it and took out all the bearing walls. Now it's an open concept with kitchen, LR, and DR all in one. i will snap some pics and get back to you next time I go there.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Not sure why the header would be needed in most cases. My house is a bilevel and the trusses only bear on the outside front and back walls. I could remove every wall if I wanted too. I considered removing the wall between the kitchen and living room, but the wife decided that she wanted it to stay. I would have built it with a drop header just to break up the rooms and install some can lighting.


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

SclafaniBuilder said:


> I did this at my parents house. Scissor trussed it and took out all the bearing walls. Now it's an open concept with kitchen, LR, and DR all in one. i will snap some pics and get back to you next time I go there.


 
That would be awesome.....I am buying a beat up bilevel, with an attatched garage that I was going to renovate and sell. The house is located in a private lake community and my wife decided that she wants to downsize to that house.... I want to remove both walls and have that big open space, but I would love to see a few photos. Looking forward to you posting them.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

This house is a little different then bilevel. I did this job a while back. Bilevel you don't have the second floor and you have access bellow. On this job we had to cut the floor in crawl space to put a footing with a lolli column to support the beam, and we had to cut the joist of the second floor to slip a beam in to carry the second floor bedroom w/master bath.

Pictures are old but you will get a general idea. I will also show you the Master Bedroom addition I did on Bi-level home, it will give you some ideas in the future.


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

Greg,

Thanks.....They(the photos) help. I am not sure if the house I am purchasing has trusses or not since we didnt close yet, and when I was at the house , although I checked the condition of the roof sheeting in the attic I didnt notice whether or not there were trusses.
I already have it in my budget to do exactly what you did with the LVL and the joist hangers but maybe I will dodge a bullet and have the trusses. Either way I will get an engineer to sign off. Thanks again
Erik


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Yes, that is the best way to go about it, consult an architect. I don't think that Bi-level will have trusses because the spans are very small, but that will also depend on how old is the house. If it was built in the 80's or earlier chances are it's conventional framing.

Good luck


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

greg24k said:


> Yes, that is the best way to go about it, consult an architect. I don't think that Bi-level will have trusses because the spans are very small, but that will also depend on how old is the house. If it was built in the 80's or earlier chances are it's conventional framing.
> 
> Good luck


 
I was at the house today....You are correct, there are no trusses. House was built in 1972.


----------

